# Ogelthorpe 2013



## 22 hunter

well I've went down a few times the pigs seem to be gone and the deer are everywhere my lease is now a duck pond though. Somebody keeps taking my cable down but i think i have a remedy now lol.


----------



## jbird1

Yet to make it out yet since Turkey season.  The only report I have is that "the mushrooms are great and the tick's are bad...REAL bad."


----------



## 22 hunter

ha ha they werent lying


----------



## Milkman

22 hunter said:


> well I've went down a few times the pigs seem to be gone and the deer are everywhere my lease is now a duck pond though. Somebody keeps taking my cable down but i think i have a remedy now lol.



22 hunter, Do you hunt the land that borders the lease Arrow3 is on ?


----------



## 22 hunter

Milkman said:


> 22 hunter, Do you hunt the land that borders the lease Arrow3 is on ?



Sure do


----------



## Milkman

I got in that lease this season also.


----------



## Arrow3

Good core area with lots of good bucks running around.


----------



## 22 hunter

we struggle breaking into the 130s but im hoping it improves, it should.


----------



## ghadarits

Around Vesta the water is high as stated and the ticks are BAD!!!!!!!!!!

My nephew and me were at the property two weeks ago just to cut down a tree and spray roundup around the camp. Even after using Deet and Permitherin liberally ( a full spray can of each) we still has a few ticks.

UGLY!!


----------



## bsanders

gonna be a good year...............


----------



## 22 hunter

i feel it in my bones ha ha or maybe its lack of sleep and too many apples to get off the trees still but im ready man...


----------



## triton196

hows acorns looking down that way


----------



## Triple C

Love Oglethorpe County...Heart rate always slows down between Crawford and Lexington.  After passing the court house in Lexington headed out to our place life is always better.


----------



## Todd E

You guys sure are quite this year.

White oaks falling. Woods are dry. Good sign, but zero movement.


----------



## Milkman

Todd E said:


> You guys sure are quite this year.
> 
> White oaks falling. Woods are dry. Good sign, but zero movement.




Night time movement huh ?


----------



## Tarrowood

Any of you guys hunt around Salem Rd or Sims cross Rd south of Lexington? I got a new lease down there this year and just wondering what kind of bucks we can expect to see running around the area. Thanks !!


----------



## 22 hunter

i do where you at exactly


----------



## 22 hunter

we used to stay on salem


----------



## Tarrowood

Im not far from where the pavement turns to a dirt road on Sims Cross rd.


----------



## 22 hunter

after you cross buffalo creek or before what kind of woods ?


----------



## Tarrowood

its before you cross the creek and its thick planted pines with a with hardwoods on two sides of it.


----------



## 22 hunter

my place has the creek on it its on the right theres a clearcut on the left right after you pass bridges and culbreth its straight across from it


----------



## 22 hunter

theres decent deer I kill a deer that breaks 120 every year it seems thats always my goal i killed the buck in my avatar near there


----------



## Tarrowood

That's a good looking deer in your avatar. I'll keep you posted on the quality of deer we see this season. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## 22 hunter

Hogs are getting bad down there in spots if you like to kill pigs you'll be in good shape! Lol


----------



## Arrow3

I'm in Flat woods hunting club on Sims cross rds. Donavon , he is gonna be above me on the other side of the hog farm.


----------



## Milkman

Arrow3 said:


> I'm in Flat woods hunting club on Sims cross rds. Donavon , he is gonna be above me on the other side of the hog farm.



Glad you cleared that up Brandon,  I was confused, but see now they were discussing different roads.


----------



## 22 hunter

me toooooo lol


----------



## Arrow3

Got my food plot planted this afternoon around my tripod where I killed big boy last year. Then it came a good rain. It should be just right for opening day of gun season.


----------



## 22 hunter

acorns looked decent a few weeks ago i dont think its gonna be a heavy crop though


----------



## Arrow3

2 hunts this weekend. 9 deer seen.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Milkman said:


> Glad you cleared that up Brandon,  I was confused, but see now they were discussing different roads.



Arra will kill your deer keep one eye on him!!!!!


----------



## Milkman

NorthGaBowhunter said:


> Arra will kill your deer keep one eye on him!!!!!



I know where his stands are too


----------



## Tarrowood

NorthGaBowhunter said:


> Arra will kill your deer keep one eye on him!!!!!




You got that right !  LOL !!!


----------



## Arrow3

Put in my vacation time today. I took the last week of October off that runs into the first week of November. Then I'm on second shift for the next 14 days which means  I can hunt any morning I want to drag myself out of the bed after only 5 hours of sleep. If I don't get it done then, well then yall can have them because I will be duck hunting ...


----------



## Tarrowood

Brandon, do ya'll see a lot of rutting activity on that week your taking vacation?


----------



## Arrow3

Tim ,

I killed the tall tined 9 pointer in 2011 on October 27th. The big boy last year on Novemeber 5th. I'd say as a general rule the main rut will hit Nov 1st to about the 10th depending on the weather. Neither of my deer were running does , just cruising.


----------



## Tarrowood

Brandon, thanks for the info !  sounds like a plan.


----------



## bsanders

I've been down to the farm twice and hunted, which is in Stephens and saw bucks both mornings. And got my first bow buck last Friday morning. He's the second one down on week 2 in the truck buck( I think), I'm sure y'all can figure it out. And I think I got a shot at winning that week, unless there has been some entered that aren't posted yet. Y'all take a look and tell me what y'all think. We green scored him at 127. He's gonna be right at that 125 mark I hope.


----------



## bsanders

I'm also chasing a giant in another location. Hope I can show him to y'all.  And I mean giant!


----------



## Tarrowood

Nice buck bsanders and a fat one at that. Good luck in the truck buck !!


----------



## 22 hunter

I like the 7-17 personally Ive killed 4 120-130s in the last 4 years on those dates thats when i see my chasing the two best were on the 15th


----------



## Triple C

Read the post under "Deer Hunting" about the destruction of a deer camp on Duck Pond Rd.  Keep and eye out for scum bag thieves!!!


----------



## Arrow3

Things have been real slow for me the last several hunts. Things should start to pick up though .


----------



## 22 hunter

Naturally I'm coming hopefully the next few days will be better


----------



## georgia_home

Gents, I am too far away from OGL this year, and where I can not hunt, at all. PLEASE post some good reports for my so I can get some enjoyment. THANKS!


----------



## Milkman

Hope to be letting some smoke roll in an Oglethorpe hardwood bottom on Flatwoods Club this weekend.


----------



## frdstang90

How is everyone else doing in Oglethorpe?   It has been one of my worst years so far.  Three of us hunted yesterday and this morning and saw 6 deer only.  I didn't hear a lot of shots either.  Has it been slow for everybody else or have the pigs hurt our club that bad?


----------



## bigblocktransam

I hunt just north of thaxton rd. starting slow!!! Deer are being seen about every trip but no buck sign!! And no acorns! Well, a few but not much. My first year on this lease and starting to wonder.


----------



## Milkman

I am in  a club near 22 and Sims Crossroad.  I heard about 20 shots Sat. AM, and about 3 Sat. PM

I didnt see any deer or pigs


----------



## bigblocktransam

Milkman said:


> I am in  a club near 22 and Sims Crossroad.  I heard about 20 shots Sat. AM, and about 3 Sat. PM
> 
> I didnt see any deer or pigs



Sat pm, you might heard my father shooting at a pig haha. Right at 5 pm. I hunt just north of intersection on sims cross road, thaxton rd and 22.  We've seen several deer but nothing worth shooting. Some one across the road from me hunting out of a red pickup shot one sat morning. I supposed, the shot came from there but he was gone when I came out.


----------



## bigblocktransam

Buffalo creek runs through my property for about 400 yds.


----------



## 22 hunter

lots of little bucks we killed a doe saw 12 in three hunts between 2 of us


----------



## fredw

We had one eight point and a big hog taken this weekend.  The three guys in camp all saw deer (small bucks and does) on Saturday.  Sunday morning was slower in terms of deer sightings.

Hog weighed 182 field dressed on the scales at the processors.  He was black, covered in mud, and smelled nasty

Some rain would be appreciated.....things are dry there.


----------



## Milkman

fredw said:


> We had one eight point and a big hog taken this weekend.  The three guys in camp all saw deer (small bucks and does) on Saturday.  Sunday morning was slower in terms of deer sightings.
> 
> Hog weighed 182 field dressed on the scales at the processors.  He was black, covered in mud, and smelled nasty
> 
> Some rain would be appreciated.....things are dry there.



Fred you may want to offer the rain request a little higher up than us      We need to get together and let you feed me one day


----------



## Arrow3

bigblocktransam said:


> Buffalo creek runs through my property for about 400 yds.



Me and Milkman hunt in the club across 22 from you then. Buffalo Creek runs through our property too.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Not much going on my neck of the OC*

Saw 3 yotes chasing a young deer and that about it.  Had one snort at us on another hunt.  Nothing but a few does showing up on my cams.  I am sure it will get better.


----------



## Arrow3

There will be a lot of guns BOOMING in OC this weekend.....



I hope mine is one of them!


----------



## Milkman

any oglethorpe reports


----------



## Todd E

I slept in and had the windows open. I can tell you it was mighty quiet within hearing distance from my home.


----------



## bsanders

Saw a spike this morning. Only heard a handful of shots. Sitting on a field right now.


----------



## bigblocktransam

I dishonoured myself.. I killed a spike.. But it was a 135# spike! I didn't get a chance to pull the jaw bone. I'm pretty sure he was a 2.5 yo.


----------



## bigblocktransam

And I'm 225# for a size comparison.


----------



## Arrow3

Didn't see anything in Oglethorpe... I did see one in Oconee though


----------



## bigblocktransam

I see that  

We got a hog problem in Oglethorpe. Wish I had land mines!!


----------



## frdstang90

bigblocktransam said:


> I see that
> 
> We got a hog problem in Oglethorpe. Wish I had land mines!!



I feel your pain on the pigs.  We are overrun on our club.


----------



## fredw

It was a weekend of seeing small bucks, does, and fawns on our lease.  We did have one nice deer taken.....a 7 point with an 18 plus inch outside spread.  It was working scrapes.


----------



## fredw

*Pigs*

Big one caught on a trail cam.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Saw a few deer...*

Nothing worth shooting.  Coyotes are out of control on our property.  They don't stand still long enough for a decent shot.


----------



## jbird1

Same story here.  Deer activity was minimal (although a lot of time was spent in camp due to young hunters coming on board.)  A member killed a giant sow during the Sunday evening hunt.  We saw more hog and turkey sign than anything.


----------



## bsanders

Sunday morning I killed a pretty big male coyote at 8:20 and at 8:30 had 2 small bucks meet each other and neither one wanted to step aside, so they pushed each other around for a good 5 min.


----------



## bigblocktransam

Minimal pre rut activity.. Got bucks on cams yesterday still running together. Few scrapes showin up. Prob crank up soon!


----------



## Arrow3

Yall boys knock'em down! I'll be looking for some big slick heads!!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Saw a few deer...*

My son got a nice doe Friday Evening and we saw several other deer thru the weekend.  Still nothing big showing up on our trailcams.


----------



## frdstang90

Started seeing a few deer last weekend and a whole bunch of scrapes.  Hopefully things are going to get turned around.


----------



## Todd E

Some slackers shot three hogs and dumped them in dirt rd ditch just above daughters place and at land I hunt. Skint two but apparently didn't take meat. Left other whole. Cmon. If you don't know what to do or don't want em leave em in the woods to rot. Lazy sorry no respect for residents. Duh. 

77n veribest area


----------



## frdstang90

Anybody been out the last few days?


----------



## Arrow3

frdstang90 said:


> Anybody been out the last few days?



It's been slow on my place. 

Tuesday morning--6 pointer
Wednesday Morning --spike
Thursday morning--spike and 6 (different area and deer)

I did see a boar hog in the 175lb range this morning. I found an area that is getting pounded by hogs. Since I can't kill another buck, I may hunt for pork all weekend.


----------



## bigblocktransam

Kill that pork!!! Leave the does haha. We are having a shortage of does in out side.. It's depressing.


----------



## frdstang90

Arrow3 said:


> It's been slow on my place.
> 
> Definately wasn't what I was hoping to hear.  I dont get to hunt but every other weekend due to work and it was last weekend before I saw my first deer from the stand.  I dont know if it is because the pig population has exploded on our club or what but it has definately been a poor season so far.
> 
> Is anybody seeing any signs of when the rut might be fixing to start?


----------



## Todd E

frdstang90 said:


> Is anybody seeing any signs of when the rut might be fixing to start?



Nope. No where close. Still at least 9 days off. Need rain and cold weather again.


----------



## Broncobird

Really starting to see lots of scrapes this week. We had a big 8 killed this week biggest body deer have seen in a long time in full rut following a doe.


----------



## bigblocktransam

Reallllly slow this weekend. Pulled cards deer are moving before light and after dark.


----------



## bsanders

saw 4 does, a spike,10pt that i have on camera, and 9 coyotes this morning, killed one of them.


----------



## Arrow3

I killed a doe yesterday morning. She was being followed by a 2 1/2 yo 8 pointer. I guess I ruined his plans.


----------



## Triple C

*Another Oglethorpe Buck...*

Nice 3.5 yr old buck taken yesterday morning.  Love those Oglethorpe bucks!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Nice buck...*



Triple C said:


> Nice 3.5 yr old buck taken yesterday morning.  Love those Oglethorpe bucks!
> 
> View attachment 759175
> 
> View attachment 759176



What part of the county if I may ask and was he chasing?


----------



## bsanders

nice one triple c


----------



## Arrow3

Congrats triple c


----------



## frdstang90

Smaller bucks are starting to chase.  I saw a doe come through yesterday morning with a spike chasing right behind her.  I killed my first 10 pointer yesterday morning about 9:45 working a scrape line.


----------



## Milkman

Flat woods Club is minus 2 more hogs as of Sunday. Me and my buddy took out one apiece.
His dropped instantly 125 lb. sow (processor weight).  The other one was hit in the gut and even lost some of his intestine as he was running away.  We tracked that pig for over 300 yards into some young planted pines. He bled pretty good for about 100 yds. Then skippy , then none.

But he cant live without those chittlins  so, 2 down


----------



## fredw

Intuition. Sometimes it pays. And it paid today. I had a feeling about hunting this afternoon and drove to the Oglethorpe County lease for a late afternoon hunt on one of our food plots. Hunting from my Gobbler Lougner on the ground behind a make shift blind , I had an eight point buck step out after forty minutes. 16 1/4 inch outside spread with 4 7/8 inch bases. Good mass. Only drawback was the fact that I was there by myself and had to load the deer myself. That hurt some

Summer sausage on the way!


----------



## fredw

Milkman said:


> Flat woods Club is minus 2 more hogs as of Sunday. Me and my buddy took out one apiece.
> His dropped instantly 125 lb. sow (processor weight).  The other one was hit in the gut and even lost some of his intestine as he was running away.  We tracked that pig for over 300 yards into some young planted pines. He bled pretty good for about 100 yds. Then skippy , then none.
> 
> But he cant live without those chittlins  so, 2 down



WTG Marvin!


----------



## Milkman

fredw said:


> Intuition. Sometimes it pays. And it paid today. I had a feeling about hunting this afternoon and drove to the Oglethorpe County lease for a late afternoon hunt on one of our food plots. Hunting from my Gobbler Lougner on the ground behind a make shift blind , I had an eight point buck step out after forty minutes. 16 1/4 inch outside spread with 4 7/8 inch bases. Good mass. Only drawback was the fact that I was there by myself and had to load the deer myself. That hurt some
> 
> Summer sausage on the way!



Good one Fred,  Post up a pic if you got one.


----------



## fredw

Milkman said:


> Good one Fred,  Post up a pic if you got one.



Marvin, had to resize them.....dang photobucket site wasn't working for me.


----------



## Triple C

Awesome buck fredw!!!  Another Oglethorpe beauty.  Congrats!


----------



## fredw

Triple C said:


> Nice 3.5 yr old buck taken yesterday morning.  Love those Oglethorpe bucks!
> 
> View attachment 759175
> 
> View attachment 759176



Great buck!  And yes, I love those Oglethorpe bucks too.


----------



## Milkman

Good buck indeed congrats again Love those with that red forehead like that.  !!!!


----------



## mscamp

Awesome Fred, congrats, I guess it's time to go to the Duck Roost now and listen to some hounds!


----------



## Arrow3

Good luck to you guys this weekend!


----------



## bigblocktransam

Where's the does?? Still seeing lots of small bucks, does have been MIA since mid October?


----------



## Milkman

bigblocktransam said:


> Where's the does?? Still seeing lots of small bucks, does have been MIA since mid October?



Did yall shoot them last year


----------



## bsanders

Be hunting hard the last several days. I've seen 7 different bucks in the last week. Lots of chasing going on. Had a 110" 8 pt come in and had his nose down all the way to me, 10 yards away from me to be exact. They are wide open chasing does and cruising. Get in the woods now!!!!!! I've been hunting the northern part mostly.


----------



## frdstang90

bigblocktransam said:


> Where's the does?? Still seeing lots of small bucks, does have been MIA since mid October?



We have been seeing the same thing on our club.  Very few does seen but lots of small bucks.


----------



## Arrow3

my doe sightings are down as well.


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> Flat woods Club is minus 2 more hogs as of Sunday. Me and my buddy took out one apiece.
> His dropped instantly 125 lb. sow (processor weight).  The other one was hit in the gut and even lost some of his intestine as he was running away.  We tracked that pig for over 300 yards into some young planted pines. He bled pretty good for about 100 yds. Then skippy , then none.
> 
> But he cant live without those chittlins  so, 2 down



I posted above about a pig I shot that wouldn't die.  The pic below is what I shot out of him, and he still ran.  Tough pigs in Oglethorpe.


----------



## Arrow3

coyotes and buzzards feasted on that one.


----------



## bigblocktransam

Milkman said:


> Did yall shoot them last year



First year hunting in this area. Ate up in bucks.


----------



## Arrow3

bigblocktransam said:


> First year hunting in this area. Ate up in bucks.



I can help you with that problem


----------



## 22 hunter

Now if we could just let them get mature I feel like the ratio isn't terrible


----------



## bigblocktransam

Arrow3 said:


> I can help you with that problem




I think your doing a pretty good job..


----------



## frdstang90

Anybody hunted this week that can tell me what the sightings have been like?  Any chasing?


----------



## 22 hunter

Been here for a week have seen probably 7-10 racked bucks 7-8 pointers a big boy last Saturday and Tuesday best chasing the last 2 days 5 different bucks wide open


----------



## Toona Dog

Well? Whats new this week?


----------



## frdstang90

Slow on our place.  My son and I basically hunted all day Sunday and saw 1 doe.  We did see 7 does heading out of the club after dark though.


----------



## bsanders

They are still moving good in the northern part of the county. Rut is still kicking.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Think it may be over...*

We saw about 5 days of good chasing on our club in North OC a week back.  This week has been slow according to my dad and another member who have hunted some this week.  Seeing no deer at all, I do not know if they are locked up or what.  There have been some really nice bucks taken around the county I understand over the last 2 weeks.  Saw several at Hicks and Firetower recently.


----------



## Triple C

Buford_Dawg said:


> We saw about 5 days of good chasing on our club in North OC a week back.  This week has been slow according to my dad and another member who have hunted some this week.  Seeing no deer at all, I do not know if they are locked up or what.  There have been some really nice bucks taken around the county I understand over the last 2 weeks.  Saw several at Hicks and Firetower recently.



Same at our place last week.  Bucks were out and cruising.  They all got a free pass in hopes they make it thru another year.  Really cool to watch em come in and never lift the bow or gun...just glass em thru the binocs.  Many folks reporting about as many buck sightings as doe sightings.  Remember 15 or 20 years ago...For most, including me, if it had horns it got harvested.  Seems you would see 10 does to every buck back then.  Today it seems close to 50/50 on buck vs doe sightings and the bucks are getting bigger and bigger!


----------



## bsanders

I saw 2 bucks chasing a doe and a buck bedded down with a doe yesterday thru the work day. Seems to be spotty all thru out the county. But the northern part is by far "hotter" than the southern.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*I am looking...*

OC Hunters, I am actively looking to subsidize my OC lease with another property in OC.  I have always liked to hunt several places and my Elbert county land was lost this fall due to land sale and now full clear cutting in progress, so my hunting has been pretty much limited to one property in north part of OC.  I hate to overhunt a lease.  I am looking to join a club or start up a club with idea of not shooting the small bucks and letting them grow big.  I and my sons are very particular in what we pull the trigger on and prefer to join same group of hunters.  Arrow, I saw your post about starting up a club in the other deer hunting forum, if you find something in OC that you need a additional member or group of members, please let me know.  I am looking in North part of county, but if the property and group of hunters fit, I would look around the area.  I have also put this ask in the Looking for Lease section.  Oh, and for a deer report, my buddies hunting in the SC / Glades area are reporting very little deer sightings this week.  Several Yotes seen and shot at though.  Good luck to all and if you come upon something, please PM me.


----------



## bsanders

On the 19th I killed a big 8pt. He grossed 141 and netted 139. Hes in the truck buck with the full story. I have seen alot of deer this week thru out the work day and got him on a short after work, run in the house, grab your gun, orange, rifle, and hop the fence with only 20-25 min of light left. Had to recruit the wife and my son to help me load him. So, im tagged out.


----------



## Milkman

great buck......... congrats !!


----------



## bsanders

thanks


----------



## Arrow3

Great buck Brandon!


----------



## bsanders

thanks.....Brandon!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Hoss...*

Great buck there.  Congrats.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Bucks are chasing again in OC...*

Just saying....  Been in the woods the last 2 days, off and on, and seen two different bucks running separate does.  Even in the nasty, windy, rainy weather.  Suprisingly good deer movement.  North OC.  Headed back tomorrow night for 3 full days, hope they continue.


----------



## spotteddog

*4 bucks hunting club*

Just wondering if anybody on here is a member of this club it's around lexington Carlton road and south point peter road in sandy cross area.


----------



## Milkman

Lots of shotgun shooting going on around Oglethorpe..... must be some duck shooting or something.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Dead...*

5 of us hunting 3 days saw 4 deer, little 6 point, 2 buttons and a doe.  Lots of early shooting (ducks and doves).  We had several members that were not aware doe days were over on the 30th, they were surprised to learn.  I wonder how many others shot does on Sunday


----------



## Todd E

My little 120 freebie acres in OC started getting cut Friday. With all the trees that are marked on a fine hardwood ridge, its gonna look like a waste land by the time they cut those and the pines. Before it was split and sold, the timber co could access the other side of creek to cut that. I know its greedy of my, but I hope now this logger can't legally cross the creek to cut and thin a major bedding area.


----------



## Stickman

*Big Buck*

I heard rumor of a big deer killed in the flatwoods back in November...in the Centerville Rd / Bethesda Church rd area....not sure if myth or not. Can anyone advise?


----------



## Arrow3

Its true. It was a monsta. I had a pic of it at one time. Bunch a points 
 Lots of deductions but should gross real high. Killed on the land the dairy farm bought and is clearing.


----------



## Todd E

Arrow3 said:


> Its true. It was a monsta. I had a pic of it at one time. Bunch a points
> Lots of deductions but should gross real high. Killed on the land the dairy farm bought and is clearing.



Yeup. I saw the pic, too. Points, mass, and big body.
Looked like a mid west deer.


----------



## Stickman

*pic*

I would love to see a pic....I own the property across creek from the diary farm along buffalo creek and really hope he spread some genes around...


----------



## Stickman

*Big buck*

Also...we have had several bucks with broken tines and antlers completely broken off from some aggressive fighting...betcha I know who did it...


----------



## Arrow3

Stickman said:


> I would love to see a pic....I own the property across creek from the diary farm along buffalo creek and really hope he spread some genes around...



If I can come across it again I will send you a Pm.


----------



## Triple C

Been mighty quite on OC lately.  Everybody quit hunting?


----------



## jlt4800

I don't hunt in OC...but I just rented a storage building from guys mother in law and she said it was a 20 pointer?
She also said he saw on even bigger one down there so goodluck to the one who can take that big fellow!


----------



## BigBuckFinder

Triple C said:


> Been mighty quite on OC lately.  Everybody quit hunting?



Triple C, with the decrease in doe days it appears everyone has or is staying at home. Not alot of traffic and alot of Deer Camps look abandoned, I have passed the last two weeks while heading out to the woods. I bagged a Nice 8 point yesterday afternoon at 440pm, after the front passed through, while watching the rising moon. He was beaten up pretty bad and gorged by something alot bigger then him.


----------



## Milkman

BigBuckFinder said:


> Triple C, with the decrease in doe days it appears everyone has or is staying at home. Not alot of traffic and alot of Deer Camps look abandoned, I have passed the last two weeks while heading out to the woods. I bagged a Nice 8 point yesterday afternoon at 440pm, after the front passed through, while watching the rising moon. He was beaten up pretty bad and gorged by something alot bigger then him.



very nice buck........... congrats.


----------



## Triple C

Congrats on a beautiful buck bro!  Ditto on the "beat up bucks".  A few on our farm have taken a serious whoopin' this year.


----------



## Arrow3

Triple C said:


> Been mighty quite on OC lately.  Everybody quit hunting?



Yep.....Weeks ago...


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Nice buck there...*

Good to see a late season buck roaming around.  We saw several small bucks walking this last week, but what few does we have are nocturnal now.  I was invited as a guest on a lease in clouds creek area this last weekend and let me tell you, they have it going on, lots of deer over there as they do not allow any doe kills and they have taken some very nice bucks this year. Their thought is the neighbors shoot enough does and they want as many doe as possible on their lease during rut to bring in the bucks from other properties. Seems to work for them.


----------



## BigBuckFinder

Had Doe movement late morning, five feeding together through hardwood bottom up into a grown over field. I moved to different area of property about 1230 and jumped a large group of bedded deer in grown over clear cut. Bring on the Doe days I am twiddling my fingers here. Should took my 22 never seen so many squirrels as I did today.


----------



## Triple C

Bought my grandson a sort of high end pellet gun today for Christmas.  Gonna definitely let him thin a few tree rats after Christmas and hopefully I'll sling an arrow or 2 at a couple of does in the bowels of OC.


----------



## BigBuckFinder

I think I am going to start doing the same Triple C, let my five year old kill a couple spookey squirrels as he calls them. Been looking for the old metal squirrel barker my dad used when I was young I cant find them anywhere.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*After Xmas report*

We saw a few does on our Sandy Cross club.  Several does were shot at and missed.  Heard of one nice 8 pointer killed on the property.  Had a trailcam stolen   I am hanging it up for the season, it has been a good one once again.  

If anyone is aware of land available for lease or needs a member for a club in the North OC area, please PM me.  I strongly prefer a "No brown its down" type club and like some type of buck regulations to protect the young bucks.  I would like to hunt 2 clubs in the same general area.


----------



## frdstang90

Had a good weekend. My son and best friend went down Friday afternoon and it was Saturday late that me and my wife went down(first time for her this season).    My best friend killed a busted up 8 that was a nice deer even though it had been busted up so bad. Everybody saw deer every outing and it was a good way to close out the season.


----------



## Triple C

Not an Oglethorpe kill but a fellow Oglethorpe hunter connects on AZ javelina.  Just got a txt from my son with a pic of javelina he took today.  He's near Tucson, AZ chasing Coues deer and javelina.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Coues deer*

I've always wanted to go after both Coues and Mulies.  Hopefully someday.  Nice picture CCC.  We spent the day in OC chasing bushytails.  It was really too cold for much action but we ended up with 13.  All in the afternoon as the morning was just way too cold.  The kids love this type of hunting, much more action that sitting for 3 hours in a deerstand  .


----------



## Triple C

That's a bunch of happy young-ins! Good lookin' dog too.  Squirrel huntin = great memories for a kid!  Spent most afternoons in the fall chasing bushy tails with my uncle when I was growing up.  Got my grandson a cool pellet gun for Christmas to chase the bushy tails.  His dad and I took it out for a test run after sighting in the scope and took a bushy tail.


----------



## Arrow Flinger

I ended my Oglethorpe Season taking a good friend of mine that is in a Wheel Chair to Genflo.  He hunts off a 4 wheeler and is a great hunter and shot. He killed a 120 lb doe at 405 yards.  This was a true 405 yard shot checked with a rangefinder.  But....he does compete in 1000 yard competition so that was a chip shot for him.


----------



## Triple C

That's pretty special right there.  Congrats to the hunter and a shout out to you for taking him!


----------



## dawg7478

*That's our club!*

Genflo is my club-very glad we were able to help this fellow get a deer.  Wow-405 yds.-that's awesome.  What was he shooting?


----------



## Arrow Flinger

Mine too!  He was shooting a custom 8mm necked to 7mm.  He was directly across the road from the back tower and killed the deer to the left at the bend in the road toward the hut.


----------



## Triple C

September is only 7 months away…Be flinging arrows before u know it!!!  Got turkey season coming up to help us along.  Hope all OC hunters are working hard to make it even better in 2014!


----------



## tarrendale

Todd is one heck of a guy. Great hunter too.


----------



## jbird1

Anybody have any Turkey reports?  A couple of us went for the youth opener.  My 11 yr. old and I had one hammering at first light within' 100 yds.  I think he is hooked for life!


----------



## frdstang90

Heard one gobble Sunday morning when I was after hogs.


----------



## fredw

jbird1 said:


> Anybody have any Turkey reports?  A couple of us went for the youth opener.  My 11 yr. old and I had one hammering at first light within' 100 yds.  I think he is hooked for life!



I hunted Oglethorpe on opening morning and again this morning.  I didn't heard any gobbling on either hunt.

I did shoot a nice bird this morning that came in silent with a group of hens.


----------



## dawg7478

I have been out 5 times since the season opened (also Oglethorpe)-nothing except one morning two gobbles so far off I could not tell the direction.  Last season it was all hands on deck-I don't know what is going on, but I will keep at it-maybe try some afternoons instead.


----------

